

The Board Game of the Alpha Nerds - octatoan
http://grantland.com/features/diplomacy-the-board-game-of-the-alpha-nerds/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7913183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7913183)

